# Going on my 4th Kindle in 3 weeks



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

1st Kindle I received as a Christmas gift had a plastic shard stuck under the edge of the frame between the frame and screen. Received a replacement and the whole right side of the frame was not even touching the screen (like someone had run a fingernail under it). Sent it back for a complete refund. Bought one at Staples 8 days ago, and, after approximately 5 hours of total use (and always kept in a case) the arrow buttons are starting to wear off. Kindle Support told me to return it to Staples since it is still in the return period. If I do return it, this will be my 4th Kindle since Christmas. I am getting SO tired of this. 

Would you guys replace this one?? Am I being very picky about the arrow keys wearing off (my husband thinks so)?? But after 8 days of VERY LITTLE use (still reading the "paper" books I have) they are already starting to wear off. At this rate, I won't be able to read the keyboard in two months' time of regular use. 

What is your opinion


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Personally the keys on my k3 are wearing off, but I don't need arrows to show me which direction that piece goes in. Also I have tried to not use my nail on the arrow keys to avoid the keys rubbing off.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

If you want I suggest you try again and see if Amazon will do the replacement. I bought one for my daughter from Staples and when it failed she called Amazon support and they offered to send a replacement. This was on January 2nd and she had a replacment scheduled to be shipped to her, but instead I had her return it to Staples since they could not honor the 2 year warrenty I had bought with the Kindle, then after we got the refund from Staples, I went on line and ordered her the Kindle 3 wifi upgraded to 3g and in white to make her feel better for the xmas gift that was not working as advertised. Prior to upgrading her I called CS and at Amazon and told them what happened, the tech offered to put $25.00 on my daughters account to make up for her efforts, he also gave me free overnight shipping on the upgraded Kindle 3 wifi and 3g in white that I told him I was thinking of buying. He gave her the credit and me the shipping in a wonderful helpful way. My daughter then had to call and cancel the Kindle they were going to send her.

I know I said a lot in the above paragraph, but the point is when I had a problem with another Kindle 3 (my wifes) we got the run around you are getting, but upon calling back a different tech helped us make it "that was easy". (staples joke, but they kinda let us down also)



kuklachica said:


> 1st Kindle I received as a Christmas gift had a plastic shard stuck under the edge of the frame between the frame and screen. Received a replacement and the whole right side of the frame was not even touching the screen (like someone had run a fingernail under it). Sent it back for a complete refund. Bought one at Staples 8 days ago, and, after approximately 5 hours of total use (and always kept in a case) the arrow buttons are starting to wear off. Kindle Support told me to return it to Staples since it is still in the return period. If I do return it, this will be my 4th Kindle since Christmas. I am getting SO tired of this.
> 
> Would you guys replace this one?? Am I being very picky about the arrow keys wearing off (my husband thinks so)?? But after 8 days of VERY LITTLE use (still reading the "paper" books I have) they are already starting to wear off. At this rate, I won't be able to read the keyboard in two months' time of regular use.
> 
> What is your opinion


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

it may be because its way past my bedtime.. but i'm confused. Staples wouldn't let you return it? What is their return policy on kindles? did you find that it was better to order from amazon themselves? i was confused when the guy told me amazon couldn't help me at this point... doesn't the company cover manufacturer defects, not the store? do you think he could have been wrong? i will call staples tomorrow to see if they will take it back, but i wonder if they will tell me to call amazon since it is a defect, not just a regular return.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

I am sorry for not being more clear.  I purchased a Kindle 3 wifi with a 2 year warranty and a cover (not the Amazon one) at Staples.  The salesman at the regester who sold me the warranty told me that when I walked out the door, if I should drop the Kindle 3 I could bring it back in and they would give me a new one, for 2 years.  The return period for electronic items at Staples is 13 days from the date of purchase, but I heard they made it 13 days from Xams.  I gave it to my daughter for Xmas.  (that was the last one Staples had so after that I bought one for my wife from Amazon.com, another story)

Ok, here we are on New Years Day and my daughter calls and says her Kindle 3 has lines on the screen and it is getting worse, I say call Amazon customer support, New Years day I didn't think Staples could help, she calls Amazon and they determine her Kindle 3 after 5 days of use has failed for an unexplainable reason.  They will ship her a new one but they are out of stock and it might be as long as January 14th, two weeks before she would get her replacment Kindle. 

Come January 2 she takes the Kindle 3 and Warranty to Staples.  They say their 2 year warranty does not take effect until the manufactures warranty expires so they wil not offer to do anything to help.  I say should we return the Kindle 3 and they say sure.  So she takes back the Kindle 3 to Staples, on January 2, at this time Amazon has told her they will ship her one but they are out of stock and it could be a couple weeks,  So she deposits the refund from Staples back into my bank account which I found to be interesting that they gave her cash back even though I had purchased it with a Master Card./debt. 

Then I checked online and ordered her the Kindle 3 3g in white to make up for the problems.  Which she got in 3 days and her Xmas is complete and good..

Points from above.  Staples has a 14 day return policy on Kindles
Staples 2 year warranty does not cover it if it is covered otherwise (or something like that)
Amazon will address your problems and make you a complete and happy person if you get through to a tech that is informed.

Good luck

Ps.  At this point I have spent over $520.00 on Kindle stuff this season and I wish it wasn’t so much but the 3 people using the Kindle 3 are very happy people.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for explaining, I understand now. 

I didn't buy a warranty from Staples. I called amazon last night and was told that they (amazon) would NOT replace it within 30 days of purchasing it because Staples has to replace it within 30 days and their store policy supersedes amazon's policy. i called Staples and they told me, no, I had 14 days to return it not 30, and they don't have any in stock and won't for the next several weeks. So now I am stuck with not being able to get it replaced at Staples, but amazon refusing the cover their manufacturing defect. i could return it for money and buy a new one, but that seems like a huge hassle. Plus, this is my THIRD defective Kindle. I know I am being really picky about the keys wearing off, but if one has worn off in 8 days of using it for a total of 5 hours, what will it do in 2 months?? And if I spen $189 on something, it should not start showing signs of wear after 5 hours of usage. None of my iPods (which were cheaper) have had their key print wear off, nor any of my cell phones. 

I am not impressed in the least with this whole process and getting the run-around from customer service.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

I can be pretty confusing when I write.  

1st.  Staples.  14 days AFTER xmas was yesterday try again for a refund.  Was Staples open yesterday, had some snow storms, cry a little.  good luck there  (Staples is giving the 14days after xmas for people who got it as a gift)

2nd.  Ok, you tried Staples and it isn't going to happen, maybe Staples is an hour drive for ya.  So, call back, I mean have Amazon call you back, and explain that you are being deprived of the use of something that is an Amazon product.  Is there someway they can help you?  Sooner rather then later.  Ask for help, do not demand service, the people who have taken care of my issues have allways been people who have become sympathetic to me and my issue.

good luck

Wait a second.  I had this up on my screen for so long I forgot that you had allready had a return or two or three or four.  wow, maybe you should wear gloves?  just kidding.    in the meantime load Kindle for PC so you can read your books.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

My first Kindle arrived with a small plastic shard stuck between the frame and the screen creating a bump under the frame and lifting it off the screen. The replacement arrived with the right hand side of the frame not even touching the screen (like someone ran their fingernail under it). And now this one that has worn away with 5 hours of use. This one is the only one that has been due to use (though it shouldn't have worn away that easily); the others arrived with those issues.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

kuklachica, have you had any kind of replacement surgury where they implanted metal??

You have done nothing wrong, I would be upset if I were you.  A brand new kindle should be just that. and a little quality control might be a good thing.  I wish you had pic's of all the kindles and what was wrong with each.  But that would just be interesting, your info that you have received new Kinde's with manufacturing defects might work into the other issues that people have with the Kindle 3.  I wonder about more then one manufacturing plant that might not be of the same quality as other plants.  

Any news on your fix?  (I back in the day, we might send ya a new keypad with instructions, or a little can of paint)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

kuklachica said:


> Thank you for explaining, I understand now.
> 
> I didn't buy a warranty from Staples. I called amazon last night and was told that they (amazon) would NOT replace it within 30 days of purchasing it because Staples has to replace it within 30 days and their store policy supersedes amazon's policy. i called Staples and they told me, no, I had 14 days to return it not 30, and they don't have any in stock and won't for the next several weeks. So now I am stuck with not being able to get it replaced at Staples, but amazon refusing the cover their manufacturing defect. i could return it for money and buy a new one, but that seems like a huge hassle. Plus, this is my THIRD defective Kindle. I know I am being really picky about the keys wearing off, but if one has worn off in 8 days of using it for a total of 5 hours, what will it do in 2 months?? And if I spen $189 on something, it should not start showing signs of wear after 5 hours of usage. None of my iPods (which were cheaper) have had their key print wear off, nor any of my cell phones.
> 
> I am not impressed in the least with this whole process and getting the run-around from customer service.


Sounds like you have had a run of bad luck. Most people get one Kindle and it's perfect...end of story.

Make sure you are calling Kindle CS not just Amazon CS...1-866-321-8851. Kindle CS tends to be more understanding that Amazon CS. Explain it to them again. Keep in mind you are begging for help, it's ok to be frustrated just don't get angry. If they still refuse to do something ask for a supervisor or hang up and call again.

I've read a few posts about letters rubbing off. I think the K3 were being produced with 2 different types of keys...plastic and clay. You might do a kindleboard search if you want to read up on it. There's a thread around showing photos of the 2 types.

I would think that Amazon would replace it for you. Typically, they will let you use the old one until the new one arrives. You can then ship the old one back or you'll be billed for the replacement.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Definitely call Kindle Customer Service. 

Explain to them that you have tried the Staples route, and got no joy there.

I cracked my screen, and they sent me a replacement Kindle, no questions asked. No cost to myself.

I had 30 days to return my current Kindle (would have got the new one next day but it was over xmas so had to wait a couple of days), otherwise I would have been charged for the new one, but really the process couldn't have been easier.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you guys for your responses. I called Kindle CS again last night and explained to the representative what I had been told the previous night (Amazon will not replace it within the first 30 days since I purchased it at Staples, and had to return it at Staples) and what Staples had told me (I only have 14 days to return it, they have none in stock and won't for several weeks, and to call Amazon to get a replacement). The person I talked with said I was given inaccurate information by the Kindle CS the previous night, and he had no idea why the guy had told me what he did. This CS rep said it was no problem replacing the device and it should be here today! 

Another interesting thing, I sent an email to Kindle CS while at work yesterday, stating nearly the same thing I did in my original post here. When I speaking to the rep on the phone last night, I received a response to the email stating the same thing from the previous night - "Amazon cannot return this since it was purchased at Staples." Though, I had stated in my email that I wanted to replace it. So, there is some definite confusion in Kindle CS whether they can replace or return a Kindle not purchased through Amazon. I completely understand not returning it (why would the manufacturer refund the money if it wasn't bought there?) but why wouldn't they replace it due to manufacturer's defect? It just doesn't make sense why there is such a disparity between information give by CS.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you got it resolve.  Not all CS reps are created equally.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> So, there is some definite confusion in Kindle CS whether they can replace or return a Kindle not purchased through Amazon. I completely understand not returning it (why would the manufacturer refund the money if it wasn't bought there?) but why wouldn't they replace it due to manufacturer's defect? It just doesn't make sense why there is such a disparity between information give by CS.


I wonder if this is related to the laws of the country from which you are calling them? (Presumably Kindle CS are multinational).

Here in the UK, the law specifically states (I'm simplifying it here) that it is the *retailer* not the *manufacturer* with who you have a contract, and so retailers cannot force you to contact the manufacturer for faults. Turning that around, in the UK I would expect Amazon (manufacturer) to direct you to Staples (retailer) to deal with the problem.

When I've bought other hardware (eg a disk drive) from Amazon UK and it's developed a fault, I've dealt with Amazon (the retailer) not the disk drive manufacturer.

Maybe the CS reps are giving different replies because they aren't checking the country you are in? Just a thought...


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm... that's an interesting thought. It would explain why the two people with heavy (Indian?) accents gave me the one piece of info, but the rep last night (southern US accent) gave me another piece of info. Very interesting.

I called regular customer service just now under the option "Give Amazon Feedback" just to make them aware of the disparity of information given so they can better inform their reps. Hopefully, if what you mentioned is one of the problems, they will clarify that will their reps.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, one night I called and the person with a very heavy accent was unable to advise me when I first had the cover problem.  Just said leave it off a few a days and see if that helps was the level of service I got.  That kind of advice ignores the fact that I was not getting use of the cover that I had purchased to perform some kind of test, "fjor a few days"  was the advice I got not very good customer service.

On Dec 21 I bought my wife a kindle 3 wifi and a 2 year warranty from Amazon, I am unable to get the warranty transfered to her account, as a matter of fact cs person told me that to use the Warranty we would have to register the Kindle3 wifi to my account.  He said that as if that is the only resolution to the problem.  but wait it gets even better.

On that same day I bought my daughter a Kindle3 wifi 2 year warranty from Staples for my daughter.  This was the last Kindle 3 they had in stock and would have before xmas.  Anyway as posted previously it had a problem, total failure, even though she treated it like a baby.  After trying to get a replacment, Amazon was sending a replacement but it might be 14 days because they were out of stock..  so she returned it, I went on line to Amazon and since there was this "out of stock" issue I upgraded her to a Kindle 3 3g in WHITE (and you think she liked the first one, i DID GOOD)  with a 2 year warranty,  The warranty for the more expensive Kindle 3 3g is $49.99.  well guess what, it is not resitered to her acound  and well thescreen has started to jump arond so I will end it


----------

